# Gloster E.28/39



## nuuumannn (Jan 26, 2022)

Britain's first jet powered aircraft.





DSC_0628bw

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice shot Grant!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

